# ADC et application iPhone "personnelle"



## Calo (19 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
je ne sais pas si mon message peut entrer dans cette catégorie car je n'ai pas trouvé de forum "Développement sur iPhone", aussi je vous demande de m'excuser si je me suis trompé.

Voilà ma question, je suis étudiant à la fac et je me suis inscrit au programme "iPhone Dev Center" sans payer de frais (vous savez je suis "Développeur gratuit")
Et j'aimerais alors savoir : si je me crée une application pour iPhone, est-ce que je peux la mettre sur MON iPhone (sans la distribuer à gauche à droite, et sans la mettre sur l'App Store) ? 
Je n'ai trouvé la réponse nul part... Et le site d'Apple n'est pas clair sur ce point.
Merci d'avance


----------



## grumff (19 Septembre 2009)

Que ce soit pour mettre ton application sur ton iphone ou pour la publier sur l'appstore, tu dois avoir un compte développeur iphone payant. Et là tu pourras bien sûr déployer ton appli sur l'iphone sans la mettre sur l'appstore.


----------



## izegreg (26 Septembre 2009)

la seule facon de la mettre sur l'iphone sans le compte dev c'est le jaybreak de l'iphone et transfere en ssh ou autres...


----------

